# Quantum Snapshot SS40



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I picked this reel up for 10 bucks, I figured one of my buddies could use it since they never have there own gear. I was looking for information on it online and couldnt find it anywhere, saw the 10's, 20's and 30's but no SS40. Wondering if anybody has any information on them and what they go for. Its a pretty smooth reel and has a full spool of new braided line, seemed like a no brainer at $10


----------

